
Recording TV in Linux: Dissecting the top solutions - pratumlabs
http://pratumlabs.com/blog/2017/06/the-state-of-linux-media-center-software/
======
supercoder
TLDR; It's a mess.

~~~
pratumlabs
I don't know if I'd say its a mess. There are three options that are well
aligned with emerging trends: Plex, Emby, and MythTV (to a lesser extent). The
rest have a lot of catching up to do if they want to remain relevant.

------
gkop
OP: What about Digital Rights Management (DRM) restrictions? Does that ever
create problems consuming TV on Linux?

~~~
pratumlabs
Our client sought outside legal advice concerning topics of DRM and copyright
(we are scientists and engineers, not lawyers). In general, it is illegal to
stream copyrighted content (even if you own it) to devices that are not
authorized to view the content. The results of American Broadcasting Cos. vs.
Aereo, Inc (2014) make it quite clear these statements extends to services
that re-broadcast over the air television in a public fashion.

